# John Deere OR New Holland???



## aboswel

I'm currently using an Massey Ferguson MF165 for bush hogging but am looking to get another one as this one is 43 yrs old. I don't like that MF's are made in another country and that dealers are not close by. 

So, I am mainly looking at getting a John Deere or New Holland. I need to know which one is built better and which one holds up better going through mud and brush. 

If it helps, either way I will get a ROPS cab and MFWD, and probably a live pto.

Both companies have dealerships close to me and I stopped by them a couple days ago and just looking at the undercarage the JD appears to be designed better but I have heard JD is mainly a marketing company and doesn't hold up as well as some other brands. 

What can you tell me about JD, New Holland, and any other brands you prefer and why? Thanks a lot.


----------



## ErnieS

My opinion is that they are both well made machines though you can get a bit more tractor for the same price by going blue.


----------



## grnspot110

Don't know much about NH tractors, but you'd probably be fine with either.

BTW, John Deere hasn't been around as long as they have just because they are a "marketing Company"! They've always been built to last. ~~ grnspot


----------



## Thomas

Both brand are good choice,but which dealership do you feel comfortable with...also good service.


----------



## Country Boy

How big of a tractor are you thinking of? The compact tractors are only built by a few companies over seas, and the other companies just slap their names on them. I'd go with the one that comes with the best dealer. If you have to fight with a dealer to get anything done, they aren't worth your time. If you ask around, especially with landscapers or local farmers, you can get a feel for how a dealership treats their customers.


----------



## stickerpicker

You won't know what a dealer is *REALLY* like until you have paid in full or the tractor needs warranty work. Not even if the dealer is your brother in-law.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Both are excellent and the green paint is likely more expensive but I'd still try them each out for feel and visability and look under the hood and check out specs etc........ and by all means, let us know what you got!


----------



## aboswel

Thanks for all the thoughts! It will be a mid-size tractor, somewhere around 50-95 hp and it will be a little time from now but I wanted to go ahead and start weighing my options. Ofcourse, with inflation, the longer I wait the more $$ I'll have to dish out. 

I will definitely consider service, ease of tie downs, undercarriage, running costs, and driver comfort and visibility. And probably more lol


----------

